# Bindings to go with a Never Summer SL



## swisscosmo (Dec 26, 2010)

Ok after two years of looking around and argueing with my parents I am able to get my first snowboard, I have chosen the Never Summer SL as I more freeride than park but still want to do some jumps once in awhile. 

My problem is what bindings, I was going to go Rome Targa's or something but I don't know if thats the right choice. So Would you please help me on my search?

I'm just over 6ft and roughly 135LB, with a size 10 shoe (Not snowboard boot size as I haven't got them yet). I'm also 17 so I shouldn't grow much anymore. Also I was going to go for eathier a 153 or 155 board so if anyone can suggest witch size would be better it would be much appreciated.

Thank You!


----------



## bcasey (Jan 19, 2011)

Buy boots first and then find binders that fit your boots. This thread is started every single day it seems..

Buy boots first then bindings then board in that order is usually the advice you will get.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I liked how my sf45s paired with the SL last year


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Careful with your selection. Do not go into the stiffer range of bindings for this board. Look in a brands 75% stiff binding or you'll find them too over powering on the board.

CO2s would be the stiffest I would go from Burton...and even then id be looking for something a little softer like the Cartel.

SF45s might have a nice compatibility as well.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I have some k2 formulas on my SL and love the combo also I would say a 155 would be fine for you, I am sure you will start to gain some weight soon.


----------



## swisscosmo (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks guys for the binding tips! Its greatly appreciated. This Friday I'll be going boot shopping but i'm just wondering since some boots are more stiff then other's should I be looking for a Med. flex boot for my style of riding?


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

A boot in 3/4 stiffness range


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

The Targas are pretty good I would go with those *BINDINGS*.


----------



## swisscosmo (Dec 26, 2010)

After trying over 10 different pairs of boots out I have decided to go with the Burton Ruler's in a 8.5. It feels super snug but the guy at the shop said after a few days riding they will become more spaced out and even more comfy. I haven't bought them yet as I want to look online for prices. Bindings wise i'm going to go with the Rome 390 Boss bindings.

Below is what I plan on getting and the cost if I was to get it from my local shops.
$579 Never Summer SL 155cm (3 year NS warranty + 1 year store warranty so total of 4.)
$250 Burton Ruler 8.5
$289 Rome 390 Boss S/M

I've looked on evo.com and I could get the Never Summer SL + Rome 390 Boss shipped to Canada for $925. But I've never really heard of evo.com, so are they a reliable site? I hope so as there prices are really good compared to local stores.

Any tips or places to look for better deals would be helpful!

Thanks


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

swisscosmo said:


> After trying over 10 different pairs of boots out I have decided to go with the Burton Ruler's in a 8.5. It feels super snug but the guy at the shop said after a few days riding they will become more spaced out and even more comfy. I haven't bought them yet as I want to look online for prices. Bindings wise i'm going to go with the Rome 390 Boss bindings.
> 
> Below is what I plan on getting and the cost if I was to get it from my local shops.
> $579 Never Summer SL 155cm (3 year NS warranty + 1 year store warranty so total of 4.)
> ...


Evo.com is good, I've used them a few times and been happy with the freight costs.


----------



## swisscosmo (Dec 26, 2010)

fattrav said:


> Evo.com is good, I've used them a few times and been happy with the freight costs.


Awsome, good to now

One other question, whats the difference between the Burton Rulers and the Burton Ruler Restricted?


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

The first lace point is moved back the sole is a EST type for better feel and only at your local shop or so they say.


----------



## Unowned (Feb 5, 2011)

swisscosmo said:


> After trying over 10 different pairs of boots out I have decided to go with the Burton Ruler's in a 8.5. It feels super snug but the guy at the shop said after a few days riding they will become more spaced out and even more comfy. I haven't bought them yet as I want to look online for prices. Bindings wise i'm going to go with the Rome 390 Boss bindings.
> 
> Below is what I plan on getting and the cost if I was to get it from my local shops.
> $579 Never Summer SL 155cm (3 year NS warranty + 1 year store warranty so total of 4.)
> ...


pretty sure the 1 year store warranty and the 3 year manufacturer warranty don't stack...

i'm also pretty sure there are local shops in bc that carry all those items, you aren't saving a whole lot by shopping at evo.com for 2012 gear. If you do in fact run into defects, it would be a lot easier dealing with a local shop too.


----------



## gauntlet09 (Feb 15, 2011)

Unowned said:


> i'm also pretty sure there are local shops in bc that carry all those items, you aren't saving a whole lot by shopping at evo.com for 2012 gear. If you do in fact run into defects, it would be a lot easier dealing with a local shop too.


I second this. A good local shop will take care of you.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Unowned said:


> pretty sure the 1 year store warranty and the 3 year manufacturer warranty don't stack...
> 
> i'm also pretty sure there are local shops in bc that carry all those items, you aren't saving a whole lot by shopping at evo.com for 2012 gear. If you do in fact run into defects, it would be a lot easier dealing with a local shop too.





gauntlet09 said:


> I second this. A good local shop will take care of you.


I third it. The benefits of buying local "if" something goes wrong, are certainly there as the logistics and cost of freighting something back to a company are a pain in the ass, and, ability to warranty equipment is far easier.... 

Though I vouch for evo, I only really use those shops to buy somethign that i know i can't get locally and is ridiculously discounted, as the cost of overseas freight makes it not worth while.


----------



## swisscosmo (Dec 26, 2010)

fattrav said:


> I third it. The benefits of buying local "if" something goes wrong, are certainly there as the logistics and cost of freighting something back to a company are a pain in the ass, and, ability to warranty equipment is far easier....
> 
> Though I vouch for evo, I only really use those shops to buy somethign that i know i can't get locally and is ridiculously discounted, as the cost of overseas freight makes it not worth while.


You all have raised a good point so I'll keep that in mind!

I've contaced both evo.com and Never Summer just to ask, so If they say I'd have to go through evo.com I'll spend the extra money and buy local.


----------



## swisscosmo (Dec 26, 2010)

I wrote evo.com and here is the message I got back.

"For Never Summer warranty you can go through NS directly or through any authorized dealer. I would be surprised if you have an issue, those boards never fall apart"

I also wrote NS but no reply yet. The one problem I though of is If i did have a Warranty issue would the local shop be able to replace the board on the spot with approval by NS or would I have to get it sent from NS. Eathier way i'd prefer to save money at the start but well see what NS says.


----------



## Deceiss (Oct 11, 2011)

Highly unlikely a local board shop you didnt buy from would replace it on the spot.
If anything goes wrong they are out of pocket for a sale they didnt make (ie the warranty is rejected).

If you bought it from them they may do it for customer service purposes. As said for the sake of $50 or so buy local.
Problem for me is local is twice the price of the shipped price from America and the range is very limited so for me international is worth the warranty risk.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Deceiss said:


> Highly unlikely a local board shop you didnt buy from would replace it on the spot.
> If anything goes wrong they are out of pocket for a sale they didnt make (ie the warranty is rejected).
> 
> If you bought it from them they may do it for customer service purposes. As said for the sake of $50 or so buy local.
> Problem for me is local is twice the price of the shipped price from America and the range is very limited so for me international is worth the warranty risk.


Ugh....dont get me started on the Aus & NZ prices....


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

Couple comments:

I rode a NS SL for the last few years and used Burton CO2's and loved the responsiveness. That being said, the other recommendations here are good as well.

NS Warranty is through NS - if something goes wrong, you'll have to send it to NS for warranty repair or replacement. That being said, I have 3 NS the oldest going back to the NS Premier days. These boards are damn near indestructible, especially with your described riding preferences.

I've used Evo.com many times for purchases and will add my opinion to the others that they are reputable, fast delivery, and excellent customer service. When I bought my SL, I wanted one with the white top sheet which wasn't standard. The folks at Evo sent someone into their warehouse to search through the inventory to find one for me with the base color I wanted, etc. Fantastic shop and online store. 

However... you took the time of your local business owner/shop to find the boot you want, get sized, ask advice, etc., and then you are taking your money online to save a few bucks. Not cool, support your local shop so they remain in business and there for you and others.


----------



## swisscosmo (Dec 26, 2010)

MeanJoe said:


> Couple comments:
> 
> I rode a NS SL for the last few years and used Burton CO2's and loved the responsiveness. That being said, the other recommendations here are good as well.
> 
> ...


You have officially made me want to buy it local! In my mind I'll think that the extra money that i'm spending is either to keep the store running or for a faster warranty fix if needed.


----------



## telfo (Nov 23, 2011)

FWIW I just bought Burton Cartels in the green color for my Never Summer SL. Looks good, hopefully rides good too.


----------



## Jameus (Jan 20, 2010)

I've got the '11 SL and burton rulers from '10. Looking for new bindings this year myself so a pretty helpful thread! The boots and board seem to work fairly well together from my experience last year. 

What about Flux bindings???


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Jameus said:


> I've got the '11 SL and burton rulers from '10. Looking for new bindings this year myself so a pretty helpful thread! The boots and board seem to work fairly well together from my experience last year.
> 
> What about Flux bindings???


They'll work. Probably the TT30 or the SF45 (as mentioned on the first page of this thread).


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

^ yep or the dmcc lights if you want to spend some money.


----------

